# New Build: 24x18x18 Exo Terra



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone,

It's been a long while since I posted on here, but I've decided to give this another shot. This is my second attempt at building a vivarium. The first one I built, I used the "kitty litter clay" method, and it did not turn out so well . I was satisfied initially with the results, but after only a few months, the background began to crack, and come away from the glass. My point is, this time I'm taking a different rout, using the "great stuff and coco fiber" method instead.

I have already made some progress, and completed all the hardscaping so far. I've taken pictures along the way, so I could share what I've done, and hopefully get some input from all you fine people .

As stated in the title, I'm working with a 24x18x18 Exo Terra.
Before putting anything in place, I built a false bottom using egg crate and zip ties. After installing the false bottom, I worked on finding a layout for the wood that I was satisfied with. It took me a while, but here's what I finally came up with. (Just so you know, I'm working with cork flats, tubes, and malaysian drift wood.)










I also created a fairly simple water feature, by drilling a hole in one of the pieces of drift wood, that is located on the left side of the tank. There is an access area in the back left corner for the pump. (Something I learned from lurking here so long ) Sadly I forgot to take pictures of this phase . 

I then began laying down the great stuff foam:



















After letting it cure for a little over 24 hours, this was the final result.










I did a fairly simple carving job, and made sure that all smooth areas were worked over thoroughly. I then stood the tank up, so I could move onto installing and foaming in the water feature.










Installation was fairly easy. I just ran airline tubing through the wood, and then foamed it in so I could connect it to the pump in the back.

Final results: 










Next came the hard part  Laying down the silicone and substrate. I decided to go with ABG mix. I thought it added a little more texture than just coco fiber alone.










And final results! 



















I then proceeded to put some aquarium gravel in the water feature that's located in the front left corner of the tank. I also added some along the edges to hide the false bottom. After adding some water, I relieved to find that there were no complications it the water feature.




























The last step I just completed tonight was laying down the remaining ABG mix over the false bottom, and adding some leaf litter on top.














































Well, now that the hard stuff is all out of the way  I guess the next phase is installing a glass top. I was planning on getting a large glass piece cut to go over the entire vivarium, but I'm not sure if I should have a couple holes drilled as well, so I can install a small gromet vent, or even a fan for circulation. I've seen some of you guys do it, and was hoping someone could give me some advice, as to weather this would be necessary. 

As far as lighting goes, I'm currently using 2 jungle dawn bulbs, but somewhere down the line, I'd like to get a new light fixture. I was thinking about going with the Current Satellite LED Plus that I saw on the NE Herp page. Have any of you used this one before? If so, any input or other recommendation would be great. 

Other than that, I just need to choose some plants. I haven't decided what I'm gonna use yet, but I'm planning to house a pair of Auratus in the viv. So hopefully the plants I'll choose will be suitable for them. Again, I haven't chosen any plants  so if anyone wants to advise, please do.

Sorry about the long post, but if any of you read through the whole thing, any input would be greatly appreciated. As I continue to complete the viv, I'll keep you all posted!


----------



## kromar (Jun 6, 2015)

Looms really nice so far, im sure this will look beautiful when plants are in


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Great job on the hard scape!


----------



## justwoot (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow! That looks awesome. I'm just starting a 24x18x18 as well and now I have inspiration! What are you putting in there?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've read other times of problems with "kitty litter clay". In my opinion, the cork bark and great stuff (with coco fiber in crevices) method is the best, even aesthetically.
Good job!


----------



## ArizonaFrogger (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks great! Love that style of hardscape.


----------



## k5MOW (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow really looks nice. 

Roger


----------



## KJM (Feb 28, 2015)

I like it a lot! Very nice job :yes:


----------



## chillplants (Jul 14, 2008)

The background looks really good. I'm getting ready to put in a cork background and have been debating using GS or just silicone. Your background, especially with the ABG pressed in the silicone, looks awesome. I'm sure it was a PITA to carve and get everything into the crevices, but you pulled it off very well.


----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

Man that looks good. Inspirational. Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Mistademas (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice work, can't wait to see how you plant it.


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all, thank you for all the kind words, it really means alot. It's been a while since my last post, but luckily, I've been busy, and completed more work on the viv.

Here's a pic that I took today. I still haven't planted it yet, but everything else is finished. I've finished the glass top, purchased a new light system, and installed the "monsoon" rain system. Other than touching up a few bare spots on the background, that just about sums up the past few weeks.

(side note: the broms you see are just temporarily in there, the bulb on my grow tank died  )



















Oh I forgot, I also added some black contact paper to the sides for a nice clean look 










The glass top I put together is super simple. I was a little short on money and time, so I got some glass cut at lowes to fit the screen sections on the exo-terra lid, and then simply siliconed them in place. It's not the most prestine job in the world, but it does get the job done. I left about 1.5 inches of the screen exposed in the front, just for some ventilation. It definitely helps keep the front of the glass clear.










As far as lighting, I ordered exo-terra's medium sized hood which fits perfectly on top. Inside, I'm using 1 13 watt, and 2 11 watt Jungle Dawn bulbs.










Overall, I've been very happy with the way things turned out. There were no real complications, and the entire build went pretty smoothly. The whole thing, including water feature, mister, and lights have been running on timers for a week now, and everything seems to be holding together without a problem.

I guess all I have left to do is add substrate, and seed it with springtails ( Something I've never done before ) And finally, add plants. I'll be placing an order at NEHerp in the next couple of days. As soon as I have it planted, I'll post more updates so all you fine people can see the final product.


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

The pics I added were right after misting, so the glass was a little fogged up. Here's a couple shots of the insides.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great so far I really like the hardscaping... but I do have one bit of criticism: The vent on the top needs work. You are going to need to get some kind of smaller mesh on there. The stuff that comes standard on the exo terra top will not stop fruit flies at all. You will have them ALL over your room.


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey man, thanks for the advice. I was wondering if fruit flies would be able to get up to the top vent. I actually am ordering some no see-um mesh as we speak. Will this work?

http://www.amazon.com/Liberty-Mountain-LIB146274-Packaged-No-See-Um/dp/B004ASJESM


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah that should be fine


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I would add some fern and climbing plant.


----------



## Mavpa (Jan 5, 2015)

carola1155 said:


> Looks great so far I really like the hardscaping... but I do have one bit of criticism: The vent on the top needs work. You are going to need to get some kind of smaller mesh on there. The stuff that comes standard on the exo terra top will not stop fruit flies at all. You will have them ALL over your room.


That exo-terra screen is also going to rust on you over time. I did the exact same thing you did before. I had problems with the flies (honestly I still do in both exo's I still have running). I had problems with the screen rusting. And in that little area between the screen and the glass I had ALL kinds of weird mold that kept showing up.

Everything else looks awesome though. Love the hardscape. I struggle with getting cork and hardwood to blend like that, but you did a good job.


----------



## faspencer (Jul 16, 2013)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. The top is something that definitely needs work. I won't be putting frogs in for another couple of months. In the meantime, I plan on eventually getting a couple pieces of glass cut to go over the top, so I can just get rid of the exo-terra lid entirely.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

emallard25 said:


> In the meantime, I plan on eventually getting a couple pieces of glass cut to go over the top, so I can just get rid of the exo-terra lid entirely.


that's what I do for all of mine.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

I have screen in some of my exos, the rest of my tanks are verts and stuff, the screen will rust but slowly if you have ventilation, not so sure a little screen rust matters anyway. You can always re screen an exo top with fiberglass screen anyway. Im about to start a 18x18x36 and I might just get a piece of glass and drill out holes for the mistking and fan for ventilation, great job though, every tank needs tweaking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all, 

Thought I'd just give you all a quick update. Finally recieved my plants from NEHerp. They were awesome by the way. Really fast delivery . Anyways I got my viv fully planted now. I'm fairly happy with the way it turned out. 

I didn't put many plants in, but here's a list of what I have in there now:

Neoregelia tiger cub
Neoregelia Chiquita Linda
Neoregelia Wee Willy

(The other two broms, I don't have an ID on)

Lemmon Button Fern
Peperomia Caperta
Ficus Pumila

NEHerp moss and moss slurry

Thanks all for the help, and critiques. I really appreciate it. Feel free to comment, there's always room for improvement!









































































I have springtails and isopods coming this week from Josh's Frogs. The only thing left now is to let it grow in, and finally get some frogs in there


----------



## patrickpfb (May 23, 2012)

That's a gorgeous tank. I love lemon button ferns but don't seem to see them often in tanks


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Loving the scape!

Makes me want to buy a new tank


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey all, thanks for the compliments. I'm fairly pleased by the finished product, but I can't help to feel like it's missing something . Maybe it looks to manicured. If anyone has any tips on planting, or some different plant recommendations to put in there, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## patrickpfb (May 23, 2012)

I fix that problem by just letting the fig vine take over big areas. I have one tank that I just let it cover everything and it's weirdly one of my better tanks. I wouldn't recommend that much on such a nice hardscape though haha


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

hey, thanks for the input, but yea, I hope the ficus on the left will eventually creep up the cork and fill in the background. I actually just received two plants today, that I purchased from a member on here. I'm really happy with them. I plan on planting them in the empty space right above the water feature. Hopefully than spruce things up a bit


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Small update. Added a couple of new plants today , Anthurium rupicola and Vriesea erythrodactylon. I bought them off of member toksyn. Very fast delivery and the plants arrived in great shape, highly recommended!

But anyway, here's a couple of pics. They're on the left mounted to the cork.


----------



## genem1948 (Dec 8, 2013)

I am really impressed!!! What a nice tank. 

I am gathering supplies now for a 18x18x24, and hope I can make mine look as nice as yours.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Alalange (Mar 27, 2018)

Are these pictures located anywhere?
I would really like to see your tank!


----------

